# Leadcore Line Trolling



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

Have a planer mast on my 17 foot boat that is about 7 1/2 foot above the water as it is located on the bow rails. The problem is I can only run One line per side when putting out 250feet of lead core as the planer boat sags or touches the water if I put even a braid line out.. The Boards are redwood boards so the are not light. There is to places on the board I can attach the planer line (one lower and one about 1/2 inch higher. I usually do the lower one so the boards run deeper. I troll 2.2-2.8 mph....Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

ksuhof said:


> Have a planer mast on my 17 foot boat that is about 7 1/2 foot above the water as it is located on the bow rails. The problem is I can only run One line per side when putting out 250feet of lead core as the planer boat sags or touches the water if I put even a braid line out.. The Boards are redwood boards so the are not light. There is to places on the board I can attach the planer line (one lower and one about 1/2 inch higher. I usually do the lower one so the boards run deeper. I troll 2.2-2.8 mph....Any help is appreciated.


Back with mono and only use lead behind the board


----------

